# Anyone unlock and root and kinda regret it?



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

OK not regret like I wished that never happened but honestly every device I've rooted I've been ecstatic about after and enjoyed more. With this device not so much. I mean I was happy before rooted cause well that's what I do mostly for root apps but I was totally satisfied and am actually considering relocking my device. After all I did want a device I didn't have to root to make how I like but now that I actually got it I don't no where to go. Anyone else just as happy without unlock and root?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I have to say that this is the first Android that I did not NEED root to use it effectively. I am, however, an addict, so the 3 hours it remained stock before I had a chance to get to my PC will be the only time in its life that it is stock unless I have to get it replaced for some reason.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Not at all. The soft key mods are enough to make me root. Plus the sound quality and stability has increased for me since I put a custom ROM on.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Backing up apps and flashing ROMs with more features is reason enough for me, but there are so many more reasons. Didn't think twice about rooting the day I got it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Live2Rootz (Dec 29, 2011)

Rooted and couldn't be happier. You just have to find a ROM that best suits you and what you are looking for as far as features and performance. Unlocking the true potential of any android device is a must and what better phone to do it with than a Nexus


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

yea you guys are all right I think my issue is none of the roms I've used have blown me away and some of the features just seem unnecessary for this particular device for me that is. I'd be happy with complete stock with toggles, battery %, and a reboot option that's pretty much it. Btw I had my first random reboot today while I was browsing the market. I'm on stock 4.0.2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> OK not regret like I wished that never happened but honestly every device I've rooted I've been ecstatic about after and enjoyed more. With this device not so much. I mean I was happy before rooted cause well that's what I do mostly for root apps but I was totally satisfied and am actually considering relocking my device. After all I did want a device I didn't have to root to make how I like but now that I actually got it I don't no where to go. Anyone else just as happy without unlock and root?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


wtf? no


----------



## matroxrt (Dec 27, 2011)

I am glad I rooted, but I was actually pretty happy with it unrooted also. However, I don't think id turn back.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

How else would I wifi tether?


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

by paying for it


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Why would anyone want to re-lock the device? I can understand sticking to stock, but what possible motivation could anyone have in wanting to get rid of su ability? Hell, just the ability to change the boot animation is nice.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

phooky said:


> by paying for it


yea sure u wanna send me the money for it every month?

i for one never regret rooting longest my phones stay stock is like an hour tops


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you're forgetting that ROM development is still in it's infancy for this device and ics in general. The ROMs that will be available in a few months will completely blow stock out of the water.

That said, I still vote for root just because it allows us to use the device to it's true potential. Just knowing I have a backup of all of my data gives me piece of mind which is worth the 10-15 minutes it took to root.


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> yea sure u wanna send me the money for it every month?


sure, whats your address


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

In my mind I do pay for it. 30/mo. on three lines, for unlimited data. Oh, and I also pay 45/mo. for my home internet. So it's not like wifi tether is my sole internet provider.


----------



## qwirked (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope, I finally got ADB working again on my desktop and unlocked/rooted this evening. No regrets.


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

I only regret I waited 3 hours to root.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

there is still SO MUCH MORE to come. I agree, the excitement has dies down quickly, BUT i remember when i had my t-bolt, and any kind of progress was exciting, since we don't have to jump through rings of fire to use our device how we want to i could understand why you think the way you do.


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

I did it and the only thing i regret is the file i deleted for perm root. I just unrooted but kept it unlocked and just gonna keep the temp root. I did this becouse i like to get the updates the old fashioned way over the air.


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm going to wait the 14 days I have to return the phone to make sure it's a keeper, then I'll likely unlock and root. 
I want to be able to use AdFree, BootManager, Rom Toolbox, Root Call Blocker, Root Explorer, Root Tools, Superuser, and Titanium Backup, among others. 
I have no point.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely no regrets...love the phone, love it more rooted and running what I want it to run.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I was actually content with the phone for a few days before rooting it. But I got the itch to run a rom/backup/debloat (the real way), and haven't looked back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I was actually content with the phone for a few days before rooting it. But I got the itch to run a rom/backup/debloat (the real way), and haven't looked back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same here. I didn't even look at the roms or mods really but i just felt the need to root and unlock


----------



## quinolin (Jul 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I was actually content with the phone for a few days before rooting it. But I got the itch to run a rom/backup/debloat (the real way), and haven't looked back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Hell no. This is my 6th Android phone and the last 4 I've rooted straight out of the box, not wanting anything to do with stock. If it can't be rooted I don't want anything to do with it.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

rudyy said:


> I'm going to wait the 14 days I have to return the phone to make sure it's a keeper, then I'll likely unlock and root.
> I want to be able to use AdFree, BootManager, Rom Toolbox, Root Call Blocker, Root Explorer, Root Tools, Superuser, and Titanium Backup, among others.
> I have no point.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Unfortunately Boot Manager wont work, it dosent work on any Samsung Phones


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I was just going to relock to be able to accept ota updates. I was told you can once unlocked/rooted on this device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I was just going to relock to be able to accept ota updates. I was told you can once unlocked/rooted on this device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't know where people are hearing this, but as far as I know its not the root/unlock that causes ota updates to not work, it depends on the ROM you're using.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

It is not possible to be sorry about it. Part of the awesomeness of this phone is that you can do anything you want with it. Including returning to stock unrooted and locked if you choose.


----------



## bengals1975 (Oct 10, 2011)

MrKleen said:


> It is not possible to be sorry about it. Part of the awesomeness of this phone is that you can do anything you want with it. Including returning to stock unrooted and locked if you choose.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am currently unlocked, but thats it. I've only ran stock, and dont want to start flashing roms/kernels yet until the whole 'secure element' issue is resolved. That's probably the main reason im on stock though. I'd be pissed if i broke wallet. Once that's fixed though, I will most certainly flash a rom, for the sound quality alone. <3 DSP Manager.

On an unrelated note though, WTH did they do to sound on stock? like the sound effects/eq apps react just like on sense roms. Does Google really make it sound that bad? The bass boost removes all the oomph and should be called a bass limiter, and the 3d effect makes all my music sound like aliens singing..  Not to mention if you push any eq setting up all the way, it goes down in quality. Very dissapoint. When i saw the Eq settings, i expected it to sound amazing...









but to answer your question. Not at all. IMHO you would be making a huge mistake relocking. Besdies, why? what difference will it make? just run stock with it unlocked so if you want to do something later on you can. Its not like it instantly installs CyanogenMod (while that would be win) or Suddenly decreases stability.


----------

